# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Events in/bei Hua Hin

## schiene

Am 20.09.2014 gibts ein "Hundefestival"

----------


## schiene

Am 28. - 29.11.2014 findet die "Hua Hin Bike Week " statt

----------


## schiene

Oldtimershow/Parade in Hua Hin

----------

